# Installation von Telnet

## minimike

Hi

Ich brauchte eben Telnet als Clientprogramm und wollte es installieren. Jedoch die Installation scheiterte.

```
bitch darko # emerge -av netkit-telnetd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6  156 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 156 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6

 * Messages for package net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6/temp/build.log'

bitch darko #
```

Die Logfile ist leer. Und ein "emerge --sync" habe ich schon angeworfen. Das scheint von den Gentooservern zu kommen. Was ist da los?

----------

## R.Aven

Versuch's mal hiermit: net-misc/telnet-bsd

----------

## skydoom

er kann die source nicht holen...

versuch mal mit einem ping -c 4 google.de ob die internetverbindung überhaupt geht, wenn ja, dann änder mal den GENTOO_MIRRORS in /etc/make.conf

grüße

dennis

----------

## minimike

Seltsam. Heute Morgen ging es nicht. Auch am Mittag das selbe. Jetzt gerade noch mal probiert und ich habe das Tool jetzt installiert bekommen.

----------

## skydoom

da war wohl, vermutungsweise der server down...aber wer weiß...

kannst du bitte noch vor den themennamen ein [solved] setzen?  :Smile: 

grüße

dennis

----------

## minimike

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> da war wohl, vermutungsweise der server down...aber wer weiß...
> 
> kannst du bitte noch vor den themennamen ein [solved] setzen? 
> 
> grüße
> ...

 

Nein noch nicht. Bevor ich nicht weis warum ist der Thread noch nicht für mich abgeschlossen.

----------

## skydoom

nja, es gibt nicht viele möglichkeiten...

1. deine internetverbindung ging nicht

2. der server von dem du fetchen wolltest war nicht zu erreichen

dennis

----------

## minimike

Ich habe aber keinen speziellen Server eingetragen. Darum sollte Portage das nehmen was der Pool zur Verfügung stellt. Ist ein Server down wird vom nächsten gezogen. Also das ist misteriös und ich will das verfolgen. Ich habe viel Arbeit in mein System gesteckt. Solche Macken möchte ich nicht akzeptieren

----------

## skydoom

ähh, wie jetzt?

du musst ja einen oder mehrer mirror eintragen.

Bei mir ist es so, dass er immer versucht vom ersten aus der liste zu fetchen, schlägt dies fehl, probiert er das augenblicke später nocheinmal.

Wie schaut denn deine /etc/make.conf aus?

dennis

----------

## minimike

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie schaut denn deine /etc/make.conf aus?
> 
> 

 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR=/srv/portagepkg

FEATURES="ccache buildpkg"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="9G"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l vga nvidia vmware"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse mice evdev joystick vmmouse"

CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template toshiba_pdrm11"

LIIRC_DEVICES="atiusb"

USE="ssh -bluetooth javascript wavpack webkit  dvd java6 gstreamer deskbar networkmanager sndfile pango gnome soup speex xslt X509 nautilus nome mono -doc sane qt3 qt4 gtk socks5 mysql djvu vim-syntax libcaca qt4 libedit pkcs11 canna audit fontforge jack jackd cairo cleartype xinetd subversion cvs webdav avahi examples zsh-completion oss policykit oss4 gtk2 eds glib mng lash firefox aac wma wmf bzip2 mp3 mad nntp xprint vorbis xvid type1 cpudetection lirc ieee1394 cddb truetype gnome-keyring tetex unicode X remote branding accessibility madwifi new-login xml libnotify startup-notification xscreensaver exif berkdb flac nas 3dnow ogg usb python ruby fortran md5sum jpeg tiff xcomposite dbus sensord krb5 bash-completion emacs xemacs jpeg krb5 xemacs Xaw3d esd svg disk-partition  tcl alsa emacs vim-syntax tiff gif -pulseaudio chicken ruby bash-completion authdaemonds urandom chroot ocaml latex sensord png X java ldap glitz spell acpi gmp opengl sqlite lm_sensors rpm sdl tk vim-syntax motif jpeg2k xattr gnutls xinerama oracle nptl fontconfig aalib multilib sound nsplugin cdparanoia  joystick v4l yahoo msn samba  kerberos dbus hal mysql odbc nptc xcb php cups toolbar bookmarks truetype odcb device-mapper"

 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions tracker pdf alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias asis auth_digest authn_dbd cern_meta dbd dumpio ident imagemap log_forensic proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http substitute versions"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport j2ee harness ide java nb websvccommon groovy identity 2ee php visualweb webcommon xml"

LIRC_DEVICES="atiusb"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

----------

